# What is the future of INDIA ?



## amol48 (May 8, 2007)

On Every news channel one can find two news very often. 
1. India's development and growing reputation in the international market
2. Global warming.

          Although these two news are completely different,but at one point, i think they DO meet. Even if we go by the BRIC report of India surpassing US by 2050 in terms of GDP and all those stuff but what about global warming ? For surpassing US, India will have to continue it's progress at the same pace i.e. maintaning an average GDP of about 9%.. But what if some natural disaster strikes India! Won't it's pace get slower. The TOI dated, 7th May had a report saying that, by 2020, due to rising sea levels about 30,000 families in India living along the coast will be displaced. And the threat is for all the cities along the coastline which is total about 7600km. Imagine what will happen if India's commercial capital Mumbai,is hit by one such disaster. We already have seen in July last year when the whole Mumbai was under water. 

            My Que is... With such measures in our country and both the things (India's growth and global warming) happening simultaneously, will India be able to overcome all the disasters and continue it's March towards development or a country like US, who is perhaps less likely to be affected than India by global warming and having much advanced precautionary measures than India will get advantage of this ??? 

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BRIC
*epaper.timesofindia.com/Default/Skins/TOI/Client.asp?Skin=TOI&Daily=TOIPU&Enter=true&GZ=T&AppName=1


----------



## mediator (May 8, 2007)

> But what if some natural disaster strikes India!


 India is a land of natural disasters. Which natural disaster isn't common here? Cyclones in orrisa, earthquakes in delhi, gujarat, landslides in hilly areas (most recently in kedarnath afaik), tsunamis, floods....! Errr, what about terrorism? Its a man made, more specifically Paki innovated disaster! But still we have our gdp growing/going. But I sympathise with the poor people here who don't benefit much from it and despise the corrupt politicians here who get most out of it!
I think future of India lies in our hand with media support and surely looks bleak if the vote bank politics and family drama in political parties continues. So its not all about gdp, its also about increasing the standard of living of "aam aadmi" and completely stabilising the country!


----------



## amol48 (May 8, 2007)

@mediator
But i don think that apart from the Gujrat Earthquake and Tsunami other diasaters affected life of so many people. But ya it sure will due to the increasing effects of global warming. And in all the cases you mentione, India never had any protective measures nor will it in future!! And hence the destruction will be much more..
Take for example of Gujrat Earthquake or Tsunami.. those areas still today are in a pitty condition. How many more years will it take for them to get back to the original situation !! What if this happens at more places and in less interval of time!!


----------



## mediator (May 8, 2007)

Don't worry, if this government continues then atleast bomb explosions by terrorists will occur at more places and in less interval of time!! 
And as for the destruction of the society, that is the motto of this government which is dividing the society on lines of caste and religion!


----------



## saikibryan (May 12, 2007)

mediator said:
			
		

> Don't worry, if this government continues then atleast bomb explosions by terrorists will occur at more places and in less interval of time!!
> And as for the destruction of the society, that is the motto of this government which is dividing the society on lines of caste and religion!


i'd say this is the motto of all politicians...
hardly matters if they r red/saffron/blue...or whatever

i agree with ya...they gonna divide india on the basis of caste n religions...


----------



## solomon_paulraj (May 14, 2007)

i think India is already divided...


----------

